# posting problems



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Some of my posts and others are not showing up. Additionally after reading some of the posts they are not coming off as if read.

draconis


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand the problem, but have you tried deleting your browser's cookies and restarting it?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I just looked at your most recent posts and they look ok to me. Let me know if deleting your cookies works.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

MMMM, cookies. yum!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Drac, any more problems?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It seems better today, for the most part it was showing threads with say 4 posts but I could only see two of them and even after reading them it was still listed on my new message section. As I like to read all the posts this was driving me nuts. But I am squirrel today.

draconis


----------

